# Is this thing on?



## prisonernumbersix

Check...check....

*Ahem*

Hi...I'm new here (notice my post count). Oh, and I ran into a guy somewhere else that said this site is legit. So, here I am.

I will go sit in the corner now and be quiet. 

Thx


----------



## dvcrogers

Welcome to the boards. I think you will like it.

Dave


----------



## guy32

Nice to meet you! This forum is pretty cool, and I like your screen name. LOL


----------

